# Any rehires with MedAssurant?



## msbrowning (Sep 1, 2008)

I received this email from someone that is interested in working for MedAssurant, I wanted to repost it in the forum because I have no idea about their rehire policy and thought that maybe someone here would. Any answers or advice would be appreciated.


Hi Nikky, 
In a previous message you stated that you worked for MedAssurant. Are you still employed with them? If so, how long you have been employed with them and what has your experience been like, because I am interested in working for MedAssurant? I also wanted to know if you knew of their rehire policy, I have a good friend that used to work for them and was terminated recently due to claims of inaccuracy. She is now finding out that she could have challenged those claims. She desperately needs a job and was considering reapplying with MedAssurant. Do you know if MedAssurant will rehire someone that was terminated? 

Thanks,
Matilda


----------

